# fish on fish violence.



## topher (May 23, 2014)

I just got two iridescent sharks for my tank. 65 gallon. There's no other fish in the tank. I had them 3 days and when I got up for work I noticed that one of them was pretty beat up. When I got home from work 9 hours later that one was dead. Can anyone tell me why the one would kill the other? I was told these are a good community fish. What happened?


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

topher said:


> I just got two iridescent sharks for my tank. 65 gallon. There's no other fish in the tank. I had them 3 days and when I got up for work I noticed that one of them was pretty beat up. When I got home from work 9 hours later that one was dead. Can anyone tell me why the one would kill the other? I was told these are a good community fish. What happened?



Did you actually see the fish fighting? Are you sure that's the cause?
FYI.......They are not a very good fish to keep in an aquarium environment. 



> Juvenile iridescent sharks are often sold as pets for home aquariums.
> *However, they are not easy fish to keep, and are not recommended for home aquariums.*
> Iridescent sharks are schooling fish that prefer to be kept in groups of five or more.[3] Accustomed to living in rivers, they are very active fish that require a lot of space. They have very poor eyesight, so any foreign movement they detect outside of their habitat, they will see as an utter threat.
> *If stressed, their first instinct is to flee, and such a blind dash can result in injuries, especially in an aquarium environment. These flights may be terminated by the fish sinking to the bottom, where it may lie on its side or back until it recovers.*[6]
> ...


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

ID sharks get massive... and I mean... MASSIVE... I would re-home your current one and get a fish that won't outgrow even the biggest of tanks... Not sure why they would fight o anything


----------



## topher (May 23, 2014)

Thank you for the information. I'm thinking now that my one shark probably was injuring itself. Not the other one bothering it. But now I only have one and they like to be in a group. Anyone recommend what kind of fish I should get to keep this one company?


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

topher said:


> Thank you for the information. I'm thinking now that my one shark probably was injuring itself. Not the other one bothering it. But now I only have one and they like to be in a group. Anyone recommend what kind of fish I should get to keep this one company?


Honestly, I would not even consider it. 
Sell the fish or trade it in on something that is "Aquarium friendly"

This type fish in a 65 G is like you living in a closet. It will never have much of a life.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sorry whoever sold you the fish gave you bad info.Brian(Buerkletuscon) gave you the best info out there IMO.I would not be as concerned with finding a suitable companion for the shark as a proper home.Take him back if at all possible.I know a 65 seems like a big tank in fish world,but not even close for this fish.I have seen some 2' long!They look horrible .Even in a 300g tank(8 feet long) this fish could grow large enough to not be able to turn around with out touching front and back of tank(2 feet).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I own a 60 gallon aquarium and could not imagine one of the massive fish in there. I agree with the consensus. Take him back, scold the person who sold it with bad info and get something more suitable to your tank.


----------

